# Diagnosis Code-plaque in the thoracic aorta



## jessicaparker1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi 

I'm looking for a diagnosis code for "plaque in the thoracic aorta". I looked up Arteriosclerosis but it takes me to Abdominal aorta. I did see 444.1 but that states Emoblism or thrombosis of Aorta and I don't think that's the correct code. Any help please?


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 12, 2013)

Jessheartz said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for a diagnosis code for "plaque in the thoracic aorta". I looked up Arteriosclerosis but it takes me to Abdominal aorta. I did see 444.1 but that states Emoblism or thrombosis of Aorta and I don't think that's the correct code. Any help please?



I found
Arteriosclerosis, aorta 440.0

HTH


----------



## jessicaparker1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks!:d


----------

